# Test 400 cycle



## bowmaker (Feb 14, 2013)

Heres the thing im thinking of running a t400 cycle and im just wondering if people are getting good results ?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol its test of course you'll get results


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep test works for me


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

You walked into this1: Not by ur avi hehe


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

cant wait till t600 hits the streets, they cant be that far of now lol btw its a load of bollocks mate whether its 200 300 400 +mg/ml as said test is test its just higher concentration and fine if your on high volumes


----------



## bowmaker (Feb 14, 2013)

Great , im thinken of runnen 1ml or 2ml a week wat u lad recomend as i herd the pip is quite bad


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you think 1.5ml of t400 a week would be fine for a 2nd cycle?


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

bowmaker said:


> Great , im thinken of runnen 1ml or 2ml a week wat u lad recomend as i herd the pip is quite bad


im on pro chem tritest400, no pip at all, i mean not a thing, the wife has the technique down to a t, im coming into week 3, i started with winstrol oral 50mg everday, but dropped it as i started gettin moody, strength increasin everytime i step in the gym, my mood and feeling of well being are immense, my weight is stable, not increasin as the test kicks in as im on a cut, im 300 cal below maintenance and training like a terminator, love the stuff, may even cruise to my next course, just need to hear more off the more in the know lads on here, good luck with the course :thumb:


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Harrison21 said:


> Do you think 1.5ml of t400 a week would be fine for a 2nd cycle?


Yes fine.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

bowmaker said:


> Heres the thing im thinking of running a t400 cycle and im just wondering if people are getting good results ?


T400, sustanon, test e etc, etc are all testosterone. The only variables are the length of ester and quality of the lab. 600mg a week of any test would be great for a 2nd cycle...especially with a bit of dbol!!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Do you think 1.5ml of t400 a week would be fine for a 2nd cycle?


What was your first cycle? 600mg of Test a week for a second cycle is about perfect I would say. Are you gonna use an oral to kick start or just wait for it to kick in?


----------

